# PCB Pier Kings



## robertyb (Jun 20, 2010)

I have been trying to put a 30 lb. King on the pier for many years and finally did it twice in a day. 1st is 38 lbs. and 2nd a tad over 30.


----------



## BigBass114 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice fish! I'm still tryin to land one over 20!


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jun 21, 2010)

That's smokin' 'em Robert!


----------



## Jasper (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow, that's awesome! Congrats! I'll be fishing the PC pier Thursday and Friday mornings........hope my luck is half as good as yours.


----------



## robertyb (Jun 21, 2010)

BigBass114 said:


> Nice fish! I'm still tryin to land one over 20!



Get down there. 20s are fairly common right now. I saw at least two or so a day put on the pier everyday that the bite was on.

Here is a link to some pictures I posted on another forum:

http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/about5926.html


----------



## Jasper (Jun 21, 2010)

Man, those are some great pictures you posted on emeraldcoast! Some really nice kings, especially your first.

First thing I noticed is that the pier doesn't look nearly as crowded as Okaloosa. I love that........


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jun 21, 2010)

How in the world do you get them up out of the water?? Just pull em up and hope they stay hooked?


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 21, 2010)

Thats awesome Robert! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jasper (Jun 21, 2010)

Buck Nasty said:


> How in the world do you get them up out of the water?? Just pull em up and hope they stay hooked?



Hey Buck........guess you haven't seen the saltwater landing nets with telescoping 40' handles? 

Seriously, you get em up with a rope gaff.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jun 21, 2010)

Glad I havent fished from a pier and caught anything big enuff to need one....i would be the laughing stock of the pier!!!


----------



## capt stan (Jun 21, 2010)

Thats a couple of AWESOME fish off a pier man!!!!


----------



## Darkhorse (Jun 21, 2010)

Many years ago when I was young and growing up in Central Fla. we couldn't get to the end of the pier because of the shark fishermen. Those guys were a really rough crowd who absolutely didn't want anyone in their turf.
I have heard since that shark fishing is no longer allowed on a lot of piers but I don't that for sure.
I realize now you don't need to be at the tip end of the pier to catch a King but we didn't know that back then.

Really nice job and photos.


----------



## robertyb (Jun 21, 2010)

Buck Nasty said:


> Glad I havent fished from a pier and caught anything big enuff to need one....i would be the laughing stock of the pier!!!



Actually by the time you got the fish in someone would be standing next to you ready to gaff your fish.


----------



## robertyb (Jun 21, 2010)

Darkhorse said:


> Many years ago when I was young and growing up in Central Fla. we couldn't get to the end of the pier because of the shark fishermen. Those guys were a really rough crowd who absolutely didn't want anyone in their turf.
> I have heard since that shark fishing is no longer allowed on a lot of piers but I don't that for sure.
> I realize now you don't need to be at the tip end of the pier to catch a King but we didn't know that back then.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 21, 2010)

Great fish as always!


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome catch, Congrats!


----------



## Shine Runner (Jun 21, 2010)

Congrats!  Heck of a catch.


----------



## Money man (Jun 22, 2010)

Great job Robert, I just got off the pier and saw several kings caught but nothing that size. Way to go sir, the bite must have been on!


----------



## grim (Jun 22, 2010)

Very nice.  Those are great fish.


----------



## weagle (Jun 22, 2010)

Beautiful fish! 

Weagle


----------



## olcaptain (Jun 22, 2010)

Great fish!! Well done!!


----------



## SGaither (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks Robert for the link to those pictures.  Quick question, why do some guys cover their face and head?  Do they not want their boss or wife to know where they were?  And, what kind of fish is that attached to they guy's arm?


----------



## GaDeerSlayer (Jun 22, 2010)

*Unreal*

Killer fish Bob, I know those had to be a blast!  Was there any oil down there?


----------



## getcha1 (Jun 22, 2010)

You can't ask for more than that!
Congrats


----------



## robertyb (Jun 23, 2010)

SGaither said:


> Thanks Robert for the link to those pictures.  Quick question, why do some guys cover their face and head?  Do they not want their boss or wife to know where they were?  And, what kind of fish is that attached to they guy's arm?



The head cover is for protection from the sun. The fish (if you want to call the devil a fish) is a Remora. I hate Remoras!!


----------



## robertyb (Jun 23, 2010)

GaDeerSlayer said:


> Killer fish Bob, I know those had to be a blast!  Was there any oil down there?



No, some tar balls have come ashore since I left but the oil is being blown back to the west again. I hope it stays away.


----------



## Cletus T. (Jun 23, 2010)

MAN…..those are some awesome kings and from the pier too……that’s down right awesome.

I’m sending cyber space high fives your way brother!!!!  Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Toffy (Jun 23, 2010)

*That is an awesome fish anywhere...*

That is an awesome fish anywhere, but especially from a pier! I have hooked them that large at Ft. Walton, but never landed one.
I am impressed! Congrats!


----------



## GaDeerSlayer (Jun 23, 2010)

robertyb said:


> No, some tar balls have come ashore since I left but the oil is being blown back to the west again. I hope it stays away.




Those pictures are making me want to go fishing!  Are you going back down in the next few months or is that it for this year?


----------



## robertyb (Jun 24, 2010)

GaDeerSlayer said:


> Those pictures are making me want to go fishing!  Are you going back down in the next few months or is that it for this year?



That totally depends on the oil.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 24, 2010)

Awesome, gunna be hard to top a 38!


----------

